# Is Peanut Oil Good for Storage?



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't remember ordering such a big jug of this peanut oil but theres some things my family doesn't like olive oil for. I've been trying to get away from the cooking oils that are unhealthy for you. For some reason, I ordered a 5 gallon jug of the peanut oil. My mother mentioned she thinks peanuts are a heavily sprayed crop and I shouldn't have bought it. I'm figuring ALL THE CROPS they make oil from are probably heavily sprayed. Anyone use this regularly or know if its considered a "healthy" oil?

Anybody know the storage life of olive and peanut oil? Thanks!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Being peanuts grow underground, they may be the least carrier of spray pesticides. Peanut oil isn't bad for you. Almost all turkey fryers recommend peanut oil for frying. That is why you see it in the big jugs everywhere.

I don't know if peanut oil gets that 'old musty' taste that peanuts get after they get old. I don't know if it is the oil or the peanut meat that gets that old taste. Use it and enjoy ..... I'm sure there is alot of info on the 'net about peanut oil.

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Peanut oil nutrition facts and health benefits

Found this info on it. Hope it helps.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

In my experience over the years, that peanut oil in the large jugs used for turkey fryers will have a shelf life of at least 2 years. My family keeps it stored while sealed in a cool dark place, where it will not be subjected to the below freezing winter and almost 100 degree summer of Michigan.

Since I don't have a turkey fryer here and have no need of 5 gallon containers of cooking oil for just myself, I keep my cooking oils sealed in 1 quart glass bottles. 

Pure peanut oil has a better storage life, than a 'generic' vegetable oil blend.

Remember if stored vegetable based or animal fat based cooking oils go rancid, usually they can be used in an oil burning lamp.

Here is a link to their ideas of the storage life of cooking oils..

Shelf-life of cooking oils


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

radiofish said:


> Here is a link to their ideas of the storage life of cooking oils..
> 
> Shelf-life of cooking oils


I had to lol at the idea of sesame oil going bad that quick. I've got a bottle bought last year, opened and stored in the "oil" cabinet. Still good. It even made a trip across the Atlantic in a not temp controlled shipping container. Still good. Could be that I have a rogue bottle though.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh good! Everything I'm reading on the links and on here looks like its all good. I'm glad it wasn't a mistake after all and really happy about it storing well and even burning in lamps if needed.... thanks for the help!


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I have read that the higher the smoke point of an oil, the longer the shelf life of an oil before it goes rancid. Peanit oil has a fairly high smoke point...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

mine did not go rancid, but it went off after year and did not taste that good. Maybe it was because i bought unrefined peanut oil from the healthfood store.

I would not trust it, but then again i would have to experiment more with it to see what its merits are.

I have pomace oil for cooking and I have it in metal cans on a cement basement floor in the dark. The can is cool to the touch. So far, it seems like this system is working for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Peanut oil is my storage oil of choice. Vacuum sealed in glass canning jars _stored in a dark, reasonably cool place_ it keeps very well. Just how long I cannot say because I've never had any go past three years. But I can say that at three years I could not smell or taste any difference between it and a jug that I had just brought home from the store.

I cover long-term storage of fats and oils in the FAQ if you are interested.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Alan, I'll go check it out...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I just opened a jar of Peanut Butter,expired in 08. It is just fine.


----------

